# Still breaking out & I'm 22..wtf!



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

So I thought when I was in high school my breakouts would stop and I would have clear skin. But at 22, I'm still breaking out and still have to go to the dermatologist to keep my face clear.. I'm starting to think its either the American diet..we eat horrible compared to other people! Or I have always been a late bloomer so Mabye it may be a few more years before this stops? Anyone else have this problem? What's yalls solution?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm 29 and I still get it. The funny thing is that until the age of 18, my skin was perfectly clear. Then after turning 18 it started, and I've still got it. Exactly the reverse of how it works for most people. Most of the time now my skin is (mostly) clear because I keep it under control, but it still happens sometimes when I don't keep up my routine. The main things I do are going to bed at a reasonable time and getting enough sleep (if I go to bed late my skin is prone to this, even if I get a full sleep), using a face cleaner containing exfoliating beads once a day in the shower, and avoiding sugar / refined foods.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

u need natural oils


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

For me it was an environmental thing. When I wa sinD never, it was dry and my skin got owned and very irritated. When I moved to Hawaii, the humidity and natural moisture in the air did wonders. Now my skin is super clear it is ridiculous.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

What's your skincare routine?

+ Have you ruled out a hormonal issue?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

My dermatologist told me that women are susceptible to break outs because of our monthly hormone changes (i.e. periods). I went to him because I was getting breakouts in my early 20s. He prescribed some topical acne treatments and recommended Purpose cleanser, which you can purchase at the drug store. It all cleared up. I still use the soap he recommended every day.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Acne is usually a hormonal problem, you might be surprised but diet has little to do with it. I didnt get my first pimple till i was 18, and occasionally i still break out and im 27 so age doesnt have anything to do with it either


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Get accutane. It's more or less a permanent solution, some of the side effects can screw you up though. And you need to take it for 6months.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

It's perfectly normal into your 30s. Doesn't really bother me since it's not as bad as it used to be. Certainly wouldn't throw chemicals at my face over it.



50piecesteve said:


> im 27 so age doesnt have anything to do with it either


Yes it does. Acne is very rare among old people.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah acne is not a teenage thing. I had my worst acne when i was 23 and 24. What i do is try to eat healthy, get exercise. Just in case that has anything to do with my acne. You want to wash your face, chest, arms and back with a cleanser or soap that is not abrasive, and does not have sodium lauryl sulfate or fragrance. And use your hands instead of a washcloth or shower puffy thing. You also want your moisturizer to not have fragrance if possible. Be gentle on your skin when you wash. Also, getting an unscented laundry detergent or making your own, might help. 

I use the 2.5 percent benzoyl peroxide on my face if my acne gets really bad. Never anywhere else on the body though.


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

well the weird thing for me is that I did not have it much in my teenage years but now I am twenty two and have been having some lately . not really bad though


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

i have issues with it too, i don't care and its not that bad


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

It could be caused by eating foods you're allergic to and don't realize. Also, personally I know if I eat sugary foods consistently it gives me some acne, something to consider


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I dont have much of a problem with it, just the occasional one. I have noticed that I get them more frequently now than when I was younger


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I use to when i was in middle school and it was bad. I still have some now but not as worst.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Urgh I feel you. I've struggled with acne since I was 15 and always hoped it would be gone by my 20s, but here I am at 23 with a horrible complexion. My mom is 60 and still gets pimples at times, joy -_- 

I'm going on Accutane for the second time now. It did wonders the first time, so I hope the second treatment does it for good.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I know how you feel. When I was 23, I had enough so I finally gave in and went on accutane. It was definitely worth it. I've been off of it for almost a year and a half, and while I still fight the occasional breakout, my face is so much better than what it used to be. My only issue now is the scars I have on my face which I will have the rest of my life. Not sure exactly how bad you have it, but maybe consider taking accutane.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

For the ladies on here that break-out during their periods, Niacin really helps. 500 mgs daily has helped me. Niacin and green tea tablets are naturally anti-androgenic, anti-inflammatory. Vitamin A and E are helpful too. Witch Hazel as a topical has delivered results also.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I'm 29 and I still get it. The funny thing is that until the age of 18, my skin was perfectly clear. Then after turning 18 it started, and I've still got it. Exactly the reverse of how it works for most people. Most of the time now my skin is (mostly) clear because I keep it under control, but it still happens sometimes when I don't keep up my routine. The main things I do are going to bed at a reasonable time and getting enough sleep (if I go to bed late my skin is prone to this, even if I get a full sleep), using a face cleaner containing exfoliating beads once a day in the shower, and avoiding sugar / refined foods.


Oh geez I hope I'm not breaking out still @ 29
I'll try the avoiding sugar refined foods.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> For me it was an environmental thing. When I wa sinD never, it was dry and my skin got owned and very irritated. When I moved to Hawaii, the humidity and natural moisture in the air did wonders. Now my skin is super clear it is ridiculous.


I wish I was living in Hawaii..lucky!


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Fawnhearted said:


> What's your skincare routine?
> 
> + Have you ruled out a hormonal issue?


My skin car routine is take a shower-wash face-appy moisturizer.
Then @ night, I wash face-moisturizer-then some cream stuff my dermatologist prescribed me.

I'm not sure..that's a good point though!


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Brad5 said:


> Get accutane. It's more or less a permanent solution, some of the side effects can screw you up though. And you need to take it for 6months.


My acne isn't bad enough to be on accutane, but I am on some other pills she put me on, it's just not as strong.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brad5 said:


> Get accutane. It's more or less a permanent solution, some of the side effects can screw you up though. And you need to take it for 6months.


accutane/isotretinoin should be used as a last resort only and from her avatar pic she doesn't look like she has cystic/nodular acne. i doubt a derm would prescribe it to her, and even if it were prescribed i'd be hesitant to take it due to the potential adverse sides. retin-a or some other topical retinoid (differin, tazorac) would be a safer treatment option.

kelseyalena - you have a very pretty face!


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Paul said:


> It's perfectly normal into your 30s. Doesn't really bother me since it's not as bad as it used to be. Certainly wouldn't throw chemicals at my face over it.
> 
> Yes it does. Acne is very rare among old people.


I really hate putting chemicals on my face, I just don't want to have acne all over my face though..frustrating!


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

weird woman said:


> Yeah acne is not a teenage thing. I had my worst acne when i was 23 and 24. What i do is try to eat healthy, get exercise. Just in case that has anything to do with my acne. You want to wash your face, chest, arms and back with a cleanser or soap that is not abrasive, and does not have sodium lauryl sulfate or fragrance. And use your hands instead of a washcloth or shower puffy thing. You also want your moisturizer to not have fragrance if possible. Be gentle on your skin when you wash. Also, getting an unscented laundry detergent or making your own, might help.
> 
> I use the 2.5 percent benzoyl peroxide on my face if my acne gets really bad. Never anywhere else on the body though.


Thanks for the good tips, I'll try them out.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> It could be caused by eating foods you're allergic to and don't realize. Also, personally I know if I eat sugary foods consistently it gives me some acne, something to consider


Yeah I try to stay away from sugar as much as possible cause it breaks me out also. I just can't stay away from those sour patch kids though! Lol


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

layitontheline said:


> Urgh I feel you. I've struggled with acne since I was 15 and always hoped it would be gone by my 20s, but here I am at 23 with a horrible complexion. My mom is 60 and still gets pimples at times, joy -_-
> 
> I'm going on Accutane for the second time now. It did wonders the first time, so I hope the second treatment does it for good.


Geez. 60ans still breaking out? I didn't think that was possible?


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

KelseyAlena said:


> Yeah I try to stay away from sugar as much as possible cause it breaks me out also. I just can't stay away from those sour patch kids though! Lol


those are delicious, I especially like the watermelon ones :b tonight I successfully turned down an M&M McFlurry lol


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

blc1 said:


> For the ladies on here that break-out during their periods, Niacin really helps. 500 mgs daily has helped me. Niacin and green tea tablets are naturally anti-androgenic, anti-inflammatory. Vitamin A and E are helpful too. Witch Hazel as a topical has delivered results also.


Cool. Thank you..I was wanting more natural options ..I'll try those out thanks!


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> accutane/isotretinoin should be used as a last resort only and from her avatar pic she doesn't look like she has cystic/nodular acne. i doubt a derm would prescribe it to her, and even if it were prescribed i'd be hesitant to take it due to the potential adverse sides. retin-a or some other topical retinoid (differin, tazorac) would be a safer treatment option.
> 
> kelseyalena - you have a very pretty face!


Yeah, I have never had a dermatologist want to put me on it..I guess mines not bad enough. I know when your on accutane also, you have to get your blood drawn/tested every month cause it's so bad on the human body! I'm on some kind of pill for my acne but it's not very strong..but I think it helps, and also a cream. Thank you basuraeurpea!


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> those are delicious, I especially like the watermelon ones :b tonight I successfully turned down an M&M McFlurry lol


I used to really like the watermelon, but now I'm hooked on the regular ones. I'm not addicted to any other candy besides these, ugh. I have never tried an M&M mcflurry but it sounds delicious! Is that McDonalds?


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

KelseyAlena said:


> I used to really like the watermelon, but now I'm hooked on the regular ones. I'm not addicted to any other candy besides these, ugh. I have never tried an M&M mcflurry but it sounds delicious! Is that McDonalds?


I've only tried the regular kinds about twice, maybe I don't know what I'm missing heh. Yeah they're from McDonald's; I haven't eaten one in several years but it was one of my favorite desserts as a kid







mmmh


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

aveeno soap, water, no chocolate, no soda, fruits


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> accutane/isotretinoin should be used as a last resort only and from her avatar pic she doesn't look like she has cystic/nodular acne. i doubt a derm would prescribe it to her, and even if it were prescribed i'd be hesitant to take it due to the potential adverse sides. retin-a or some other topical retinoid (differin, tazorac) would be a safer treatment option.
> 
> kelseyalena - you have a very pretty face!


good info there.

and i also agree, she's pretty.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> I've only tried the regular kinds about twice, maybe I don't know what I'm missing heh. Yeah they're from McDonald's; I haven't eaten one in several years but it was one of my favorite desserts as a kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've not tried one of those. i don't remember mcflurries growing up, i must have been living under a rock for longer than i realize.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> I've only tried the regular kinds about twice, maybe I don't know what I'm missing heh. Yeah they're from McDonald's; I haven't eaten one in several years but it was one of my favorite desserts as a kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are missing out..get some!! I think those came out when I was a kid-I may try one it looks yummy


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> aveeno soap, water, no chocolate, no soda, fruits


I water thing..I try to do the 8 cups a day..although I don't know if it's true.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

37 and still have it.
It "keeps me looking young"! :roll :lol


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

VC132 said:


> good info there.
> 
> and i also agree, she's pretty.


Yeah I thought it was good advice also..thank you


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

VC132 said:


> i've not tried one of those. i don't remember mcflurries growing up, i must have been living under a rock for longer than i realize.


Just toss some M&Ms into some somewhat melty but cold icecream and there you go! Actually according to wikipedia they've been around since 1997 and apparently are actually frozen yogurt, not ice cream.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

KelseyAlena said:


> You are missing out..get some!! I think those came out when I was a kid-I may try one it looks yummy


perhaps I will once my zit goes away xD


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

KelseyAlena said:


> My skin car routine is take a shower-wash face-appy moisturizer.
> Then @ night, I wash face-moisturizer-then some cream stuff my dermatologist prescribed me.
> 
> I'm not sure..that's a good point though!


Is the cream meant to fight pimples (ie a benzoyl peroxide solution or something similar)? If you apply it at the same time as the moisturizer it might have reduced efficacy.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

KelseyAlena said:


> So I thought when I was in high school my breakouts would stop and I would have clear skin. But at 22, I'm still breaking out and still have to go to the dermatologist to keep my face clear.. I'm starting to think its either the American diet..we eat horrible compared to other people! Or I have always been a late bloomer so Mabye it may be a few more years before this stops? Anyone else have this problem? What's yalls solution?


Sorry to say, but sometimes this can be a chronic condition. Try to find a good regime of healthy eating, sea air, organic soap/cleanser.

I have had peaks and troughs of bad skin all my life, 
When I drunk 2-3 litres of goats milk per day and ate only organic produce my skin was not too bad,

When I've been under serious stress I've had bad skin,

Just now I'm taking Tetralysal, and my skin is erm... fair to ok...


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

KelseyAlena said:


> So I thought when I was in high school my breakouts would stop and I would have clear skin. But at 22, I'm still breaking out and still have to go to the dermatologist to keep my face clear.. I'm starting to think its either the American diet..we eat horrible compared to other people! Or I have always been a late bloomer so Mabye it may be a few more years before this stops? Anyone else have this problem? What's yalls solution?


try to change your eating habits , 
for me it was chocolate , when i stopped
eating it it stopped too.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I still get them and I'm your age. I've been getting them anywhere on my body. My legs recently. I have one pimple under my chin now.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm 22 and I break out too. I don't break out as much as I normally do though because of proactive.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I had some acne as a teenager, but it started getting worse in my early 20s. Last year in June, at 26, it was worse than it had ever been, with new clusters of really painful zits appearing everyday. In my desperate search for something that might help, I found some people saying that avoiding all added sugar was the only thing that worked for them, but that it took months to see results, so around this time I started decreasing my consumption of high glycemic foods and also started trying to eat more vegetables and lower my intake of omega-6 fat. My skin did improve after several months. I still got some zits, especially around my period, but it was definitely better, and my diet wasn't perfect. The past couple of months my diet has been better since I haven't had classes to deal with, and since it's been easier to follow the dietary changes now that I've seen they really do make a difference. My skin is about as good as it's ever been since age 12 or so, aside from some residual redness. I saw my mom a few days ago, and she said that my skin looked beautiful, that she didn't think her skin was ever that clear in her twenties.

Diet changes are definitely worth a try. If you really don't want to give sugar up completely, you can try only eating it in small quantities combined with fat and protein.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

i get them...............at uni when we do dissection, the formaldehyde stuff they process the subjects with smells heaps and I'm almost certain my skin gets acne from reaction of that cause i can go into a 2hr dissection with clean skin and walk out with 1 or 2 pimples.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

the acne.org method has worked wonders for me. I have cystic acne and I'm also 23. probably going to be breaking out until the day I die (it runs in my family). oh yay.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

BKrakow said:


> the acne.org method has worked wonders for me. I have cystic acne and I'm also 23. probably going to be breaking out until the day I die (it runs in my family). oh yay.


Have you tried Niacin? Some people swear by it. I've already recommended it in another post. It definitely reduces breakouts for me. I've had mild to moderate persistent break-outs since age 12 ish.


----------



## Jpalac21 (Aug 3, 2012)

Really? Thats the same for me. When I was in high school my skin was perfectly clean but now that im 21 im starting to get pimples on my face.. Wtf..


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

ohhh i still got acne too. Mostly i get it bad if i drink a lot of pop....but i love pop so bad acne is here to stay for a while wtf do i care.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

blc1 said:


> Have you tried Niacin? Some people swear by it. I've already recommended it in another post. It definitely reduces breakouts for me. I've had mild to moderate persistent break-outs since age 12 ish.


hmmm, maybe there's something to that in my case. I started breaking out really badly when I started taking birth control, which is known to deplete B vitamins. I have some other symptoms of B vitamin deficiency as well. how much do you have to take? I do take a multivitamin that has niacin in it, but maybe it's not enough?


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

BKrakow said:


> hmmm, maybe there's something to that in my case. I started breaking out really badly when I started taking birth control, which is known to deplete B vitamins. I have some other symptoms of B vitamin deficiency as well. how much do you have to take? I do take a multivitamin that has niacin in it, but maybe it's not enough?


I didn't think niacin was helpful when I was taking it as part of a multivitamin but that's because there wasn't much in it. Since I started taking 500mgs daily I haven't broken out, and I usually have small breakouts during my period. Now, I just get a pimple here and there. It is naturally anti-androgenic, and it's supposed to help your body use insulin effeciently and regulate blood sugar levels. I've learned there is an acne-insulin connection. Anyway, It's the only thing that has worked for me and I've tried almost everything. I know what works for one person doesn't always work for everyone, but it's really helped.


----------

